

The State of the Couch - spahl
http://jan.prima.de/plok/archives/180-The-State-of-the-Couch-The-Invited-Talk-at-the-Erlang-Workshop-at-ICFP-in-Edinburgh-in-2009.html

======
jurjenhaitsma
"The big thing coming up in October is the inclusion of CouchDB into the
Ubuntu Linux distribution"

\- ah, I wondered why I saw erlang being installed while updating the latest
ubuntu alpha (5)... and here I was thinking that all those erlang articles a
couple of weeks ago started a new trend...

------
jokull
Nice update. CouchDB is constantly being stacked up against the big key value
storages. It's really quite different. It may not be the answer to your web
site scaling needs but it has interesting things going for it nevertheless.

